# audi 5000 fuel pump relay



## redforcedbmw (Jul 13, 2005)

which one is it???? i dont have a manuel and i dont want to buy one


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: audi 5000 fuel pump relay (redforcedbmw)*

I'm not sure either. Is there an Audi dealer close to you? The parts dept might be able to help.


----------

